# bien dotado



## thorwald34

Alguien me podría indicar cómo decir en italiano lo que en español decimos "bien dotado"?

Ejemplo - es un tío bien dotado!!

Gracias y saludos,


----------



## Juri

Un Tizio *ben dotato*, e' espressione corrente in italiano.


----------



## thorwald34

Grazie Juri


----------



## gatogab

Juri said:


> Un Tizio *ben dotato*, e' espressione corrente in italiano.


 
In forma?


----------



## ursu-lab

"Ben dotato" in italiano, come "bien dotado" in spagnolo, ha un significato peculiare che non è in "in forma". Si riferisce alle dimensioni dell'organo in mezzo alle gambe...


----------



## Curandera

... insomma _ben messo_!!!


----------



## ursu-lab

"Ben messo" io l'ho sempre usato per dire che uno è grasso, non so se è regionale.


----------



## flljob

En el diccionario italiano-español de Tam, traducen _*bien dotado*_ por *ben fornito*, ¿está bien?

Saludos


----------



## ursu-lab

Io ho sempre sentito "ben dotato", se ci si  riferisce a quello che penso io (vedi post precedente). Ben fornito lo userei per una libreria che ha un sacco di libri in vendita, insomma per un negozio, non per gli attributi di un uomo...


----------



## flljob

En español también: quien está bien dotado es alguien que tiene el pene grande. Entonces, hay un error.


----------



## gatogab

Entonces _'en forma'_ no puede ser, si se refiere al órgano reproductor masculino.


----------



## annapo

Diciamo anche noi "ben dotato" e in lombardia si dice di sicuro anche "messo bene" (forse anche in altre regioni, ma io l'ho sentito solo lì) e ha un significato squisitamente sessuale. *Dotato* da solo vuol dire *fornito* e ha un senso generale:
questo modello è dotato di air bag
dovremo dotarci di attrezzatura adeguata 
ciao
Anna


----------



## gatogab

Un tizio ben dotado di airbag?


----------



## Curandera

L'espressione *ben dotato = bien dotado*, e qui nulla da dire, si traduce senza problemi.

Dire _'sta ben messo'_ o _'messo bene' è allusivo, almeno dalle mie parti. _

L'espressione _'in forma'_ normalmente si usa per indicare lo stato mentale e fisico di una persona. A livello colloquiale, informale tra amcici, la connotazione allusiva, velata e scherzosa non è esclusa. Diciamo che potrebbe essere un modo simpatico, metaforico e meno immediato del 'ben dotato'.

Alla domanda: Come sta messo il ragazzo? Beh, diciamo che il ragazzo è in forma...(insomma, ci intendiamo...).

Ma non so se in spagnolo funzioni allo stesso modo.


----------



## Curandera

gatogab said:


> Un tizio ben dotado di airbag?


 
Normalmente è la donna dotata di airbag...


----------



## honeyheart

annapo said:


> questo modello è dotato di air bag





gatogab said:


> Un tizio ben dotado di airbag?


Penso si tratti di un modello di auto.


----------



## alenaro

_Ben dotato_ così come _ben messo_ o anche _attrezzato_ sono tutte locuzioni che in origine hanno semplicemente il loro significato letterale che, in quanto tale, è applicabile a diverse situazioni: _Una biblioteca può essere ben fornita_, _un ragazzo può essere ben dotato dal punto di vista_ _intellettuale_.
Ovviamente, come accade quasi sempre nel linguaggio sessuale, qualunque frase può essere utilizzata qualora sia possibile ravvisare un doppio senso.

Voglio dire, il significato non è uno solo, dipende dai contesti, dai toni, dalle espressioni mimiche.


----------



## annapo

gatogab said:


> Un tizio ben dotado di airbag?



Non è il tizio che è dotato di air bag. "Dotato"  senza il "ben" davanti, è una parola di uso (e senso) generale equivalente all'altra parola *fornito*.

E quindi ho fatto un esempio dell'uso di "dotato" senza il "ben" davanti, equivalente all'altra parola *fornito*. 
l'esempio era:
questo modello è dotato di air bag = questo modello è fornito di air bag = questo modello sarà dunque un modello d'auto, non un uomo.


----------



## annapo

alenaro said:


> [/I], _un ragazzo può essere ben dotato dal punto di vista_ _intellettuale_.
> .



In linea di massima, però, in italiano non si dice che qualcuno è _ben dotato dal punto di vista intellettivo_, ma semplicemente che _è dotato_.
_
es
Mio figlio riesce bene a scuola, le insegnanti dicono che è molto dotato._
_Ci aspettiamo grandi successi, da un giovane così dotato._


----------



## gatogab

thorwald34 said:


> Alguien me podría indicar cómo decir en italiano lo que en español decimos "bien dotado"?
> 
> Ejemplo - es un tío bien dotado!!
> 
> Gracias y saludos,


Io azzardo un contesto:

Es un tío bien dotado para ser el arquero de nuestro equipo de fútbol.
_E' un tizio ben dotato per far il portiere nella nostra squadra di calcio._
Commenti:
" ha tutti gli attributi" (due mani grandi), "è fornito bene" (lunghe braccia, riflessi pronti), è in forma( fisico asciutto, scattante)




> Delle dimensioni dell'organo in mezzo alle gambe


non ne sappiamo niente
Buona domenica.


----------



## Curandera

@ gatogab: è fornito bene... non lo direi in questo caso. Piuttosto direi _'è prestante'._
Quanto al resto... molto divertente!


----------



## honeyheart

alenaro said:


> Voglio dire, il significato non è uno solo, dipende dai contesti, dai toni, dalle espressioni mimiche.


Meglio lasciamo perdere le espressioni mimiche per "un ragazzo ben dotato"...


----------



## annapo

gatogab said:


> Io azzardo un contesto:
> 
> Es un tío bien dotado para ser el arquero de nuestro equipo de fútbol.
> _E' un tizio ben dotato per far il portiere nella nostra squadra di calcio._
> Commenti:
> " ha tutti gli attributi" (due mani grandi), "è fornito bene" (lunghe braccia, riflessi pronti), è in forma( fisico asciutto, scattante)
> A sesso, pero, non sappiamo come se la cava.
> Buona domenica.



Si direbbe piuttosto: è dotato per ... /ha le doti per fare ...

Essere dotato in questo genere di contesti (con riferimento a una persona in merito a bravura, qualità intellettuali, preparazione atletica ecc) significa possedere delle doti. 

Dote = _qualità fisica o morale; pregio: avere la dote della bellezza; un uomo ricco di doti_

*dotato* ha perciò già una accezione positiva, per cui non si dice né che ha le "buone doti" per fare il portiere, "nè ben dotato" per fare il portiere.
Si dice *dotato* per fare il portiere e basta. 

Ben dotato è - in modo abbastanza univoco e inequivocabile - un termine allusivo per indicare *un uomo che abbia un pene di dimensioni superiori alla media *(chi le tiene poi 'ste statistiche, mi piacerebbe saperlo).


----------



## thorwald34

Io mi riferivo prezisamente alla messura del membro. In spagnolo, quando dici "un tío bien dotado" non ha due significati, al meno nella Spagna in questa frase.

Saluti


----------



## Curandera

thorwald34 said:


> Io mi riferivo precisamente alla misura del membro. In spagnolo, quando dici "un tío bien dotado" non ha due significati, almeno in Spagna, in questa frase.
> 
> Saluti


 
Anche in Italia.


----------



## thorwald34

Grazie per le correttezze Curandera e saluti


----------



## annapo

thorwald34 said:


> Grazie per le correttezze Curandera e saluti



Le correzioni. La correttezza vuol dire onestà, probità di comportamento.


----------



## thorwald34

Grazie mille anche a te per le correzioni "annapo"


----------



## Curandera

@thorwald: Figurati! Erano solo piccole correzioni!


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> Io azzardo un contesto:
> 
> " ha tutti gli attributi" (due mani grandi), "è fornito bene" (lunghe braccia, riflessi pronti)



Nessuna delle due frasi precedenti ha senso in italiano: non si usano. Quando parliamo di attributi associati a parti del corpo, in italiano non ci riferiamo precisamente alle mani, ma ad altre parti, che sono sempre 2 ma un po' più in basso... 
"È fornito bene" non si dice, al massimo sarebbe "è RIfornito bene" e si usa per le attività commerciali, tipo appunto la libreria o il negozio di dischi, nel senso dell'assortimento dei prodotti.
Infine, come ha precisato l'autore del thread, thorwald34, non c'è alcuna ambiguità nella frase "el tío bien dotado": sia in spagnolo che in italiano il senso è uno solo e si capisce benissimo.


----------

